# diabolus 25,4



## Christian Sterl (3. Dezember 2006)

guten morgen.  
ich hoffe das es nicht bereits ein derartiges thema gibt, hab  über die sufu aber nichts gefunden.
mein problem: ich fahre freeride, manchmal auch etwas härtere gangart, wollte nun aber zum barspinnen/x-upen meinen lenker kürzen. aber da mein jetziger lernker oversized ist, ist der griff ziemlich eng an den bremsen, was mich stört. also will ich folglich auf einen dünnen 25,4cm lenker umsteigen (race face diabolus), mache mir jedoch gedanken über dessen stabilität. ist der lenker mit einen oversized lenker stabilitätsmäßig zu vergleichen? oder ist er wesentlich unstabiler/-steifer? auf der homepage heißt es ja das die diabulus lenker/vorbau kombo genauso stabil sein soll, wie herkömmliche oversized lenker. kann mir das aber nur schwer vorstellen. wäre schon wenn jemand seine meinung äusern würde, grüße chris


----------



## Alesana (3. Dezember 2006)

der lenker is genauso stabil, also ich fahr beide, den 25,4er halt noch unter dem namen air alloy riser aber das is der selbe lenker. kannst bei diabolus aber auch den oversized lenker fahren, da der diabolus lenker erst ab der krümmung hier nach unten dicker wird, also du kannst beide lenker genauso weit abschneiden. ich fahr beide auf 570mm und hab zwischen griff und bremsgriff noch so 2,5cm platz. aber halten tut der 25,4er auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sterl (3. Dezember 2006)

dankschön, werd mir dann wohl einen weisen 25,4 lenker/vorbau holen.


----------

